# St Barts Forums > Getting To St Barts Forum - Airlines, Ferry Service, Charters >  >  Urgent!!! SB Commuter & Hotel on SXM??

## sbhlvr

Delta has screwed us at 7 this evening. Delta called to inform us our 6 am flight to JFK was cancelled. After being on the phone for hours the only option is a flight with AA which gets us into SXM at 2:15. Our SB Commuter flight is at 2:45.  Since it's now after 9 pm we have no way of knowing if they can reschedule us to a later flight. I have sent SB Commuter a message but I don't know if they will see it.

I pray we get there, but we if can't and have to stay overnight..decent local hotel not expensive...recommendations please.

I can see I won't be getting any sleep tonight as I was to be in bed already.
Thanks
Carol MacPherson
David Locke

----------


## KevinS

Carol,

The Sonesta Maho will likely have rooms, and is a short cab ride from the airport. Others may have better ideas for more inexpensive places that are closer.

----------


## andynap

Hi Carol- I hope you don't have to use these but these are my go to places to stay on SXM in an emergency

Hotels in SXM- Simpson Bay
Horny Toad- 721-545-4323; 800 417-9361
Turquoise Shell- 721-545-2875; Mary’s Boon- 721-545-7000
Flamingo- 800-438-2929

----------


## GayleR

Chances are Winair will have later flights available. Suggest you check and book tonight. Good luck.

----------


## sbhlvr

Thanks everyone. I sent Michael a pm. Fingers crossed as we wait here in Boston

----------


## MotherOcean

You know how I feel about this!! Ugh, I am hopeful it will all work out, but of course if your like me, not before having to be "pulled off the ledge" numerous times!! 

Take care you two, have a great time but don't wear yourselves out, you have round two in St John coming up!! LOL, see you soon!

----------


## Eve

48 hours behind you!  It will work out fine. I promise.

----------


## NHDiane

Carol...isn't flying a treat these days??? Sure hope you can get this taken care of...most likely weather related?  I'm flying out today for my beach trip with my sis, leaving MHT in and out of BWI with fingers crossed.  All the best and just try to picture your feet in the sand  :Triumphant:

----------


## andynap

Raining like hell here with lots of flight delays. Rain moving north.

----------


## NHDiane

Sittin' in BWI right now...says next flight on time but there's no bird at the gate..hmmmm...could be a bad sign.

----------


## JEK

Think positive thoughts. At least you weren't on the train!
Screen Shot 2014-04-30 at 5.31.34 PM.jpg

----------


## KevinS

It doesn't appear that Carol's rental car has been picked up yet, but there's still hope for an arrival on the 17:45 SBC from SFG.

----------


## JEK

Are you Ubering Martin?

----------


## KevinS

No, he has a car reserved too.  Airport meet-and-greet.

----------


## KevinS

Martin, but no Carol.

----------


## KevinS

Car rental says that she arrived.

----------


## sbhlvr

We made it thanks to Easy Way. I really don't think we would have made it without them. Hit Marche and now just sitting for a bit before a shower and hitting town for eats unless someone contacts me otherwise...would love to meet up

thank you to everyone for the help.

diane I hope you made it to your destination

----------


## Rosemary

Carol, so glad you made it!  Looking forward to hearing the same from Diane.

----------


## JEK

Great news Carol!

----------


## Bart -my real name-

> We made it thanks to Easy Way. I really don't think we would have made it without them.



What's Easy Way?  I don't think I've heard of them before.

----------


## tim

Carol, enjoy the rest of your trip.  We were all rooting for you today!

----------


## andynap

I was rooting for her :)

----------


## JEK

Concierge company in SXM. http://www.access-stmaarten.com/en/s...s/easyway.html

----------


## amyb

Good news, Carol.Now,lay back and enjoy the rest of the trip

----------


## tim

> I was rooting for her :)



Thank you for the speeling lesson:)

----------


## Bart -my real name-

> We made it thanks to Easy Way. I really don't think we would have made it without them.



What did it cost you?

Just curious.  I'm pretty sure I'd do the same, but I'm just wondering what the scale was?  $10, $100, $1000?  (yes, I know Euro, not $!!!)

----------


## KevinS

Bart,  I rarely do SXM anymore, but there are numbers stored in my mobile for situations such as this.  Included in those numbers are concierge services such as Premium IV, which can take care of everything for me, from VIP meet me at the aircraft door to a last minute charter, to a ride to a ferry and a last minute reservation.  I've also got Terrance Rey's number for a last minute Air SXM charter, 'cause it's always good to have more than one option.  For hotels, if it gets to that then I may need to do some damage control, and the stored number is for La Samanna.

Cost? Figure a few hundred $ for VIP handling, €1000 for a charter, and the same for La Samanna.  At that point, what does it matter?  I really really hate having dinner on SXM while someone else is having dinner at the table that I reserved on SBH.

----------


## marybeth

We booked with Air St Martin for the airport expediting service a few years ago when we had a checked bag and a tight connection in San Juan.  We just paid for one person (hubby) who went with the service to get our bag (it made it) and recheck.  Then he was escorted through security...much to the chagrin of others in the line.  Meanwhile, I used the In-Transit gate and we met upstairs.  He was just a few minutes behind me.  This worked for us b/c we were really just paying to ensure someone would get our bag to SBH if it didn't make our flight.  In hindsight, I think you can hire them to get bags at the airport if, when you get there, your's is missing.  Do it depends on your needs.

----------


## sbhlvr

It cost 175€ for the two of us. Everyone we dealt with at Easy Way was so nice.
Kevin, I should do the same. I had those numbers written down in my folder a few years ago but never had to use them. I started a new one this trip and never added them. Yes I'm old school with the folder! Lol

We went into town for dinner at the Creperie and who spotted us....? Mike Wendi and Lena! They were coming from the quay and we had just cruised through Select to see who was there. Dinner was great followed by a chocolate and banana crepe made at the quay during the Transat festivities. 
Boy did I sleep like a baby last night!
Thanks again to everyone who was sending us good luck, it worked

----------


## Bart -my real name-

Thanks for the info Carol.  A small price to pay to reclaim a precious day and night of your vacation.

I'm ready for Kevin to teach a class on how to properly travel in order to be prepared and overcome any and all obstacles in getting from Point A to Point (St) B!

----------


## andynap

> Thanks for the info Carol.  A small price to pay to reclaim a precious day and night of your vacation.
> 
> I'm ready for Kevin to teach a class on how to properly travel in order to be prepared and overcome any and all obstacles in getting from Point A to Point (St) B!



That's funny. The first lesson is to never book Delta.

----------


## KevinS

> That's funny. The first lesson is to never book Delta.



For SXM travel?  D'accord.

----------


## JEK

Or United.

----------


## stbartshopper

You will make it from SXM to SBH as there will be plenty of flights with open seats. This is low season, but we will keep our fingers crossed for you.

----------


## andynap

> You will make it from SXM to SBH as there will be plenty of flights with open seats. This is low season, but we will keep our fingers crossed for you.



?????

----------

